# Oyster Watch Co



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I found this recently on a car boot of all places, it needs work but the dial is passable and the balance swings....serial number seems to date it to roughly 1934 unless I'm reading it wrong?

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bic2Z6TlRtk/


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice find well done :thumbsup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone know the crown size, should it be a 5.3mm one and is that OD or ID?


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

OD


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers Simon!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A query for those who may know? Is this perchance some kind of entry level Rolex? I'm thinking "Oyster" and the "missing" screw down crown, and the screw back look of it, and the nice look about the movement - - :laugh:

Always willing - - could be today's new fact!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

So I'm led to believe, but I'm definitely no expert. ...the SAR http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/myrolexpage.php#sar


----------

